

Drones Get A Messaging Network Aptly Called SkyNet - cmatthieu
http://thenewstack.io/a-messaging-network-for-drones-called-skynet/

======
edoceo
Too many typos...can't finish...

~~~
tzs
I only found 3: "messagimg" instead of "messaging", "recentlty" instead of
"recently", and "firmata" (I can't tell what that was supposed to be). Are
there more?

~~~
ertdfgcb
Firmata[0] is actually a messaging protocol upon which SkyNet is based.

[http://www.firmata.org/wiki/Main_Page](http://www.firmata.org/wiki/Main_Page)

